# اشهر الشخصيات التاريخيه



## اني بل (17 أكتوبر 2009)

شخصيات بارزة ذات تقارير مدرسية سيئة

1- الزعيم الإنكليزي ( السير ونستون تشرشل ) 1874-1965م : كان الزعيم البريطاني اللامع بليدا وهو يافع بحيث إن والده اعتقد أنه لن يستطيع جني معيشته ومع أن تشرشل كان يحب التاريخ والأدب إلا أنه رفض دراسة اللاتينية واليونانية والرياضيات ودخل مدرسة (( هرو )) تلميذا كسولا وفشل مرتين في امتحان الدخول إلى مدرسة (( ساند هارست )) وقد اجتاز الامتحان في المحاولة الثالثة ولكنه واجه بعدئذ بعض الصعوبات التي عجز عن التغلب عليها.

2- عالم الطبيعات الإنكليزي ( تشارلز داروين ) 1809- 1882م : كان داروين الصغير من أفشل التلاميذ في المدرسة وأكسلهم إلى درجة أن والده كان يعيب عليه ذلك باستمرار وينهره قائلا: (( إنك سوف تجر العار على نفسك وعلى عائلتك )). سقط داروين في دراسة الطب في جامعة إدنبره فانتقل إلى جامعة كمبردج حيث أخفق أيضا ولم يظهر نبوغه في التاريخ الطبيعي إلا حين انطلق في رحلة على متن السفينة (( بيغل )) عام 1831 إذ حول الرحلة إلى إحدى أهم الرحلات العلمية في التاريخ مستفيدا من نتائج أبحاثه خلالها لتأسيس نظرية التطور أو النشوء.

3- المخترع الأميركي ( توماس إديسون ) 1847- 1931م : لم يوثر فضول (( إديسون )) الغريب أيام طفولته في أحد سوى أمه المتسامحة ووصفه أستاذه الأول بأنه (( مشوش )) ونعته والده (( بالغباء )) وحذر مدير مدرسته من أنه (( لن يكن ناجحا في أي شيء )) غير أن أمه تمكنت من جعله قارئا نهما وسرعان ما بدأ يقوم باختراعات علمية وقد بلغ عدد الاختراعات المسجلة باسمه أكثر من ألف اختراع ذات فضل هائل على البشرية.

4- الفيزيائي الألماني ( ألبرت آينشتاين ) 1879- 1955م : كان والدا (( آينشتاين )) يخافان على ابنهما لأنه يتلعثم في كلامه حتى التاسعة من عمره ولأنه كان يطيل التفكير قبل الإجابة على سؤال من الأسئلة وكان متأخرا في كل دروسه الثانوية باستثناء الرياضيات حتى أن أحد أساتذته نصحه بترك المدرسة لأنه فاشل و تأخر دخوله إلى معهد (( بوليتيكنيك زوريخ )) مدة عام لأنه فشل في امتحان الدخول وحتى بعد تخرجه من هذا المعهد وجد صعوبة في العثور على وظيفة ولكنه في تلك الأثناء كان يصوغ أفكاره الأولى حول نظرية النسبية.

5- ملك السيارات ( هنري فورد ) 1863- 1947م : كان فورد في بداية حياته الدراسية يجد صعوبة كبيرة في القراءة والكتابة وكان لديه ميل نحو عمل الآلات منذ نعومة أظفاره وكان يصلح الآلات في مزرعة والده ويسلي زملاءه بصنع محركات البخار ودواليب الماء.

6- العالم الإنكليزي ( إسحاق نيوتن ) 1642- 1727م : لم يكن هناك أمل كبير بمستقبله وهو صغير على الرغم من ذكائه العظيم ومع أنه كان كسولا مهملا إلا أنه أولع بالميكانيكا وسمح لنيوتن بمتابعة تعلمه على الرغم من إخفاقه التام في دراسته لأنه يدير مزرعة أهله ولم يتحرر من بلادته إلا على أثر شجار عنيف هز كيانه وحفزه على تحسين وضعه وسرعان ما باشر دراساته الرياضية والفيزيائية التي أحدثت ثورة في العلم.

7- الرسام الإسباني ( بابلو بيكاسو ) 1881- 1973م : كان تقدم بيكاسو في المدرسة بطيئا لأنه كان يرفض القيام بأي عمل سوى الرسم وكان بالكاد يقرأ ويكتب عندما أخرجه والده من المدرسة في سنه العاشرة وتخلى عنه أستاذه الخاص الذي كان يعده لدخول المرحلة الثانوية بعد أن فقد الأمل في تلقينه الحساب وبعد أن نجح بتفوق في امتحان الدخول إلى كلية الرسم والفنون ترك الكلية لشعوره بالملل والضجر ليبدأ بدراسة الرسم دراسة خاصة في مدريد وباريس حيث كافح عدة سنوات قبل أن يدمغ بصماته الخالدة على الفن العالمي.

8- المهندس الاسكتلندي ( جيمس واط ) 1736- 1819م : كان يعاني في طفولته من شقيقة مزمنة ( ألم نصف الرأس ) وكان رقيقا جدا بحيث إن رفقاءه في الصف كانوا يخدعونه ويرعبونه وكان (( خاملا وكسولا )) في دروسه غير أنه أبدى اهتماما وتفوقا في الهندسة في سن 13 وبدأ منذ ذلك الوقت ينمي قدراته العقلية إلى أن اخترع المحرك البخاري الذي ساعد على خلق الثورة الصناعية.


شخصيات طردت من المدرسة

1- السناتور إدوارد كينيدي ( 1932 ): عام 1951 فصل كينيدي من جامعة (( هارفرد )) لأن صديقه قدم عوضا عنه أمتحان اللغة الإسبانية.

2- الممثلة الفرنسية سارة برنار ( 1844- 1923 ) : طردت ثلاث مرات من مدرستها وهي في سن ال 16 لأنها سخرت من أحد رجال الدين ورمت جنود المشاة الفرنسيين بالحجارة.

3- الرسام الإسباني سالفادور دالى ( 1904 ) : طرد في 1926 من معهد الفنون الوطني في مدريد لرفضه السماح لأساتذته بانتقاد لوحاته.

4- الزعيم الإيطالي بنيتو موسوليني ( 1883- 1945 ): نفي موسوليني إلى مدرسة داخلية تبعد 20 ميلا عن بيته وأوقف عن الدراسة لأنه قذف معلمه بمحبرة وأخيرا طرد من المدرسة نهائيا لأنه طعن أحد زملائه في المدرسة بسكين.

5- الشاعر الأميركي إدغار ألن بو ( 1809- 1849 ): طرد في عام 1831 من مدرسة (( ويست بوينت )) لأنه رفض أن يحضر صفوفه ويقوم بواجباته المدرسية لعدة أسابيع متواصلة.

6- جودي باول ( 1943 ) : طرد جودي باول الذي أصبح فيما بعد السكرتير الصحفي للرئيس جيمي كارتر من أكاديمية سلاح الطيران الأميركية لأنه غش في الامتحان النهائي لمادة تاريخ الفكر العسكري.

7- المخترع والطيار الأميركي أورفيل رايت ( 1871- 1948 ): طرد عام 1883 من مدرسته الابتدائية في (( ريتشموند )) إنديانا لسوء سلوكه. 


علماء تضرروا أو قتلوا باختباراتهم العلمية

1- الفلكي الإيطالي غاليلو غاليلي: ( 1564- 1642 ): أدت ملاحظاته الدقيقة للشمس عبر التلسكوب الذي طوره إلى إتلاف شبكتي عينيه ففقد بصره خلال السنوات الأربع الأخيرة من حياته.

2- الكيميائي السويدي كارل فيلهيلم شيل ( 1742- 1786 ): اكتشف عددا هائلا من العناصر الكيميائية ومركباتها و اعتاد أن يشم أو يذوق ما يكتشفه توفي بسم الزئبق.

3- الفيزيائي الفرنسي جان فرانسوا بيلاتردي روزييه ( 1756- 1785 ): انتخب عضوا في أكاديمية العلوم الفرنسية أصيب بخيبة أمل عندما فشل اختراعه جهاز التنفس لعمال المناجم في تأدية المطلوب عمل في اختبارات طيران المناطيد في باريس في أيلول 1783 وتطوع ليكون أول إنسان يصعد في المنطاد واعتقد أنه سيكون أول إنسان يطير بمنطاد عبر القناة الإنكليزي ولكن بلا نشاد وجيفرير سبقاه إلى ذلك وقد سقط ميتا إلى الأرض هو ومساعده عندما حاولا الطيران بمنطاد مزدوج من اختراعه و تصميمه.

4- الكيميائي الإنكليزي همفري دافي ( 1778- 1829 ): مخترع طريقة التحليل الكهربائي طرد من عمله لأنه أحدث انفجارات عديدة أثناء قيامه بتجاربه أصيب بالتسمم لتنشقه بعض الغازات الكيميائية التي اكتشفها وأدى تسممه إلى إصابته بالعجز طوال العقدين الأخيرين من حياته وأتلف عينيه بانفجار كلوريد النيتروجين عام 1812.

5- الفيزيائي الاسكتلندي دايفيد بروستر ( 1781- 1868 ): اخترع (( الكاليدوسكوب )) وأجرى أبحاثا مهمة في ميداني البصريات واستقطاب الضوء ولسوء حظه فقد بصره عام 1831 عندما انفجر في وجهه اختبار كيميائي ومع أنه استعاد بصره إلا أن مشاكل النظر رافقته حتى نهاية حياته.

6- الكيميائي والفيزيائي الإنكليزي مايكل فاراداي ( 1791- 1867 ): كان للضرر الذي أصاب عيني همفري دافي عام 1812 منفعة لفاراداي إذ أصبح سكرتيره وفيما بعد منافسه طور فاراداي طريقة التحليل الكهربائي وقام باختراعات في ميدان المغنطيسية الكهربائية وبينما كان يعمل مع دافي أضر انفجار كلوريد النيتروجين بعينيه وبعد ذلك بدأ يعاني من آثار تسمم كيميائي مزمن.

7- الكيميائي الألماني روبرت ويلهام بانسن ( 1811- 1899 ): بدأ حياته العلمية في الكيمياء العضوية وما لبث أن غير مجاله كاد أن يموت مرتين من سم الزرنيخ وفي عام 1843 فقد عينه اليمنى في انفجار كيميائي.

8- إليزابيت فليتشمان أسشيم ( 1859- 1905 ): فنية أميركية بأشعة إكس هي أول أنثى ( وثاني شخص ) تذهب ضحية لأشعة إكس في أمريكا وأما الضحية الأولى فكان (( كلارنس ماديسون دالي )) احد مساعدي توماس إديسون الذي توفي 1904 استخدمت إلزابيت معدات أشعة إكس سبع سنوات بدون اتخاذ أية احتياطات ولم تعرض نفسها للإشعاع أثناء قيامها الروتيني بأعمال التشخيص وحسب بل استخدمت الأشعة على نفسها لكي تحاول أن تثبت للمرضى أن أشعة إكس غير مؤذية ولكنها بدأت تشكو من اضطرابات جلدية مختلفة عام 1904 ومن ثم انتشر مرض السرطان في جسمها وبترت إحدى ذراعيها عام 1905 وتوفيت في العام نفسه.

9- ماري سكودوفسكا كوري ( 1867- 1934 ): كيميائية فرنسية بولونية المولد تعتبر أهم ضحايا سم الإشعاع وهي الإنسانة الوحيدة التي ربحت جائزتي نوبل في العلوم اكتشفت مدام كوري مع زوجها بيار الراديوم عام 1898 وبعد وفاة زوجها كرست حياتها لبحوث الإشعاع واستعمالاته وبسبب تعرضها المفرط للنشاط الإشعاعي أصيبت باللوكيميا وتوفيت متألمة عام 1934.


عظماء عرفوا بأسماء أمهاتهم

هناك العديد من عظماء التاريخ الذين عرفوا بأسماء أمهاتهم أي باسم عائلة الأم لا عائلة الأب.. فيما يلي لائحة بالأسماء الأصلية لأبرز هؤلاء العظماء يظهر فيها الاسم الحقيقي للشخص ( أي اسمه الأول ثم اسم عائلة أبيه ) ويليه عائلة أمه الذي اشتهر به موضوعا بين قوسين:
1- ويليام آردن ( شكسبير ).
2- إسحق آيسكاف ( نيوتن ).
3- جوهان سيباستيان لامرهرن ( باخ ).
4- جورج بول ( واشنطن ).
5- توماس راندولف ( جفرسون ).
6- بابلو رويز ( بيكاسو ).
7- جوهان ولفغانغ تكستور ( فون غوته ).
8- ولفغانغ أمادوس برتل ( موزرارت ).
9- نابوليون رامولينو ( بونابرت ).
10- لودفيغ كيفريتش.( فان بتهوفن ).

11- أبراهام هانكس ( لنكولن )
12- تشارلز ودجوود ( داروين ).
13- تشارلز بارو ( ديكنز ).
14- جيوسيبي أوتيني ( فردي ).
15- كارل برسبورغ ( ماركس ).
16- توماس ألفا إيليوت ( إديسون ).
17- سيغموند ناتانسون ( فرويد ).
18- جورج برنارد غورلي ( شو ).
19- ألبرت كوخ ( آينشتاين ).
20- تشارلي هيل ( تشابلن ).
21- إرنست هول ( همنغواي ).

منقول من كتاب الرقم سبعة الرقم المقدس​


----------



## اني بل (17 أكتوبر 2009)

لمحة عن بنجامين فرانكلين ​--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


بنجامين فرانكلين (1706-1790) 

كثير من الناس يذكرون بنجامين فرانكلين ككاتب, وكرجل دولة ووطني والذي عمل الكثير من أجل تأسيس الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية, ومع ذلك كان فرانكلين عالما معروفا وقد قام بتجارب مهمة في الكهرباء وهو مخترع مانعة الصواعق ونوعا من المواقد التي لاتزال تستعمل حتى يومنا هذا, كما أنه عرفنا استعمال المصطلحات الكهربائية "موجب" و "سالب". 







وخلال تجربته الأكثر شهرة بيّن فرانكلين أن البرق هو نوع من الطاقة المشابهة لطاقة الكهربائية الساكنة, ولبيان هذا قام فرانكلين بتطيير طائرة شراعية صغيرة خلال عاصفة رعدية ثم وضع اصبعه قريبا من مفتاح موصول بالخيط المعدني الذي يربط الطائرة الشراعية وعند ذلك نشبت شرارة فيما بينهم. 
عام 1706 وفي السابع عشر من كانون الثاني ولد فرانكلين في بوسطن بماستشوسيت وكان العاشر من بين 17 طفلا.






عام 1716 ترك فرانكلين المدرسة وعمره 10 سنوات.
عام 1718 عمل كعامل يتمرن لدى أخيه الذي يعمل في الطباعة في بوسطن.
عام 1723 ترك بوسطن واستقر في فلادلفيا, في بنسلفانيا.
عام 1724 سافر الى لندن, بانكلترا حيث استمر في عمله كطباع.
عام 1729 عاد الى بنسلفانيا وبدأ فرانكلين بأعمال نشر جديدة, وهي "بنسلفانيا غازيت" أي (جريدة بنسلفانيا الرسمية). وفي بداية عمله شجع الخدمات العامة مثل خدمات دائرة أطفاء الحريق المحلية والمكتبة العامة. كما أنه أسس أكاديمية لتصبح فيما بعد جامعة بنسلفانيا, كما أنه نشر مقالا بعنوان (تحقيق متواضع عن طبيعة وضرورة العملة الورقية), الذي أكسبه فيما بعد عقدا لطبع عملة بنسلفانيا.






عام 1733 استلم وظيفة كاتب لمجلس نواب بنسلفانيا وكان عمره آنذاك 27 عاما.
عام 1740 اخترع فرانكلين موقد تحترق فيه الأخشاب, والذي أصبح طريقة التدفئة الرئيسية من بين انواع التدفئة المحلية في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية.
عام 1743 بدأ بدراساته العلمية الرئيسية في الكهرباء وتوسع في دراسته الى دراسة الضوء والحرارة والأرصاد الجوية (ظواهر المناخ).
عام 1747 بدأ بتجاربه, مستعملا وعاء (لَيْدن), وهو جهاز لتخزين الكهرباء. الفيزيائي الانكليزي مايكل فاراداي (1791-1867) فيما بعد استعمل نفس الأداة.






عام 1751 ترك عمله في مجلس نواب بنسلفانيا وعمره آنذاك 45 عاما.
عام 1752 عمل حول فكرة أن البرق نوع من الكهرباء الساكنة, فطّير طائرة شراعية صغيرة وهي ذات خيط معدني موصل للكهرباء في عاصفة رعدية. ومن حسن الحظ بأنه لم يقتل خلال هذه التجربة الخطرة, اخترع فرانكلين مانعة الصواعق وهي عبارة عن خط معدني يمتد من أعلى نقطة في المبنى الى أسفله ومتصل بالأرض مارا بجانب المبنى, فهذا الخط المعدني يمنع تضرر المبنى من جلاء الصواعق بتسريبه للشحنة الكهربائية مباشرة الى الأرض.
عام 1753 استلم وظيفة نائب المدير العام للبريد, ومسؤولا عن البريد (الرسائل).
عام 1756 أصبح عضوا في المجمع الملكي في لندن, وقد منح شهادة فخرية من قبل جامعة اوكسفورد بانكلترا, كما نال تقديرا من قبل الأكاديمية الفرنسية في باريس, بفرنسا.
عام 1757-1762 مثل مستعمرة بنسلفانيا في لندن بانكلترا في نزاع حول أراض سيطرت عليها عائلة بنسلفانية.
عام 1775-1776 فرانكلين كعضو مفوض في مؤتمر القاري الثاني في فيلادلفيا وأحد أعضاء اللجنة الثلاثية الذي اعد البيانية الاميركية للاستقلال. ولقد سافر الى فرنسا كسفير اميركا للحصول على المساعدات المالية والدعم العسكري للمستعمرات في اميركا.






عام 1785 انتخب رئيسا لمجلس نواب بنسلفانيا.
عام 1790 وفي السابع عشر من نيسان توفي فرانكلين في فيلادلفيا بنسلفانيا عن عمر يبلغ الرابع والثمانين.
عام 1824 أسس معهد فرانكلين في فلادلفيا ولايزال واحدا من أفضل المراكز التقنية والعلمية في الولايات المتحدة






http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/بنجامين_فرانكلين​


----------



## ارووجة (17 أكتوبر 2009)

النجاح في الدراسة تعتمد على الاجتهاد والمزاكرة مش بس على  الذكاء
شكرا عالمعلومات المفيدة
ربنا يباركك


----------



## النهيسى (17 أكتوبر 2009)

موضوع رااائع كله معلومات جميله جدا

منتهى الشكر


----------

